# Blinkers don't blink. what do I fix?



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

The turn signals for my '85 300zx 2+2 stoped working. When I put the lever in the turning position, the turn lights come on, and stay that way. They do not blink. What did I burn up? Is it something on the lever assembly or some other unit somewhere else on the car? In a nutshell, what makes blinkers blink?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There is a relay that makes the blinkers blink. Its typically a thermal type, which means it's a bi-metal strip which has a slight curve to it, inside a small case. In it's rest position, the strip contacts a circuit which turns the signal light on. When you flip the signal lever, this sends current through the strip and to the light at the other end of the circuit. Whats happens to make the lights blink is that the strip heats up, and being bi-metal, curves the opposite direction and disconnects the circuit and turns the light off. When the strip cools, maybe 1/2 a second later, it returns to its start position and the light turns on again. 

As you can maybe tell, this type of relay does have a limited life, though it can still exceed 15 years if the circuit was never modified, IE: putting more and bigger bulbs in the system. 

So therefore I'm not surprised your signal relay has burnt out, its probably the original. However, as to it location I couldn't tell you, mine never gave me any problems. It may be be under the dash, or under the hood. Typically, it was bundled with the other fuses.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you. knowing what I was looking for, i checked my factory manual. The answer to where: Behind the dash in the middle.

Thanks, I'm begining to loose track of all the things you've helped me with zen


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If my advise works, then you can thank me. I'm just here to help as best I can.


----------

